
The Practice of Programming, by Kernighan and Pike - stesch
http://programmingisterrible.com/post/67755938085/the-practice-of-programming-by-kernighan-and
======
jds375
Given the amount of great, free, and online programming guides, I find it hard
to justify ever purchasing this.

~~~
stesch
Take a look at the authors names again.

